# Worthing caravan club site



## catman (Jul 3, 2007)

I do not know if members of this forum remember the saga of 2 or 3 yrs with regards to the ban imposed against rvs visiting this site -an update to this is that wardens have changed and they are happy to accept rigs. as long as they can fit on the pitch they are welcome .
Not as as busy and far better entry than brighton -dump station and water but no showers or loos due to drainage probs.
very friendly wardens
catman


----------

